# Plant ID: Riccardia chamedrifolia?



## RPB (Feb 23, 2007)

Is this Riccardia chamedrifolia?

It has the same structure as Riccia fluitans, but this one is darker green en does not float.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That *is* _Riccia fluitans_. For reasons that aren't quite understood, it sometimes changes over into the darker green sinking form.

http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=468

About half way down there.


----------



## RPB (Feb 23, 2007)

Oke, thank you. Never seen before.


----------

